# GPS Gerät



## Hochseecowboy (19. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr hattet alle einen schonen Tag.

 
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch.
Hat jemand ein Garmin GPS 45 und vielleicht die 
Deutsche Beschreibung......!!!!!
Habe eben solch ein Gerät erworben und bin seit 3 Tagen im Internet auf der Suche danach.
 :e 
Selbst Garmin hat so etwas nicht mehr.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir da einer oder eine helfen kann.

Grüßchen


----------



## Bolle (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Hochseecowboy(Ecki),
sieht so aus als ob wir da ein Problem haben, auch die Mitglieder des AB's können uns nicht helfen wie es scheint. Vielleicht ist ja unter den Membern ein richtiges Englischass, der dir eventuell bei der Übersetzung deiner Beschreibung behilflich ist.
Do you speak enlish, yes en par broken. Ich kann dir da leider gar nicht helfen....wenn wir beide das machen haben wir hinterher einen Staubsauger. :z :z :z


----------



## Hochseecowboy (21. Februar 2004)

Tja Bolle

Nun habe ich schon einen Durchgesessenen Hintern und div. E-mails verschickt aber ich habe noch keine Antwort und ich denke es wird auch so bleiben.
Aber naja is doch schön so ein dekoratives Gerät auf dem Tisch.#q #q #q


----------



## Condor (21. Februar 2004)

...habt Ihr es schon mal 

bei GPS-Forum 

versucht?!


----------



## Hochseecowboy (21. Februar 2004)

Hey Condor 
danke für den Tip aber da will mir auch keiner helfen.
Trotzdem Dank
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Jirko (21. Februar 2004)

hallo hochseecowboy,

meines wissens nach ist das garmin gps 45 fast baugleich mit dem garmin gps 12xl. da ich im besitz des 12er xl bin und die funktionen beider nahezu identisch sind, könnte ich dir mein handbuch mal kopieren und per post zusenden. bei interesse kannst du mir gerne deine anschrift per pn senden... brieftaube macht dann kommende woche nen abflug  #h


----------



## Hochseecowboy (22. Februar 2004)

Hey Jirko

danke für das Angebot, aber es hat sich erledigt da ich bei Ebay einen Deal mit einer Verkäuferin machen konnte die da GPS 45
verkauft und ein Deutsches Handbuch dazu hat.
Sie schickt mir eine Kopie des Orginalhandbuch zu.
Also trotzdem vielen Dank an Dich.
Grüßchen#h #h


----------

